# New Comer to the forum and Dubai



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Everybody!!

I've been reading the forum with great interest and have read some realyy good advice. I am moving to Dubai on 8 Dec 2008 from Ireland and fortunatly have been given 22500 AED per month and an Apartment.

Unfortunatly I do not know where the Apartment is located as yet and this may worry me as I dont know the areas. I have never been to dubai so this may scare me.

My main problem is that my Girlfriend will join me in Feb 2009 and she will require a job. ( I'm awarw of co-habiting) 
I will need to keep her entertained so she wont get homesick -- what can you do to keep her entertained or will there be plenty for her to do by herself.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome! 

Good luck with your move and don;t be shy about asking questions. Glad to see you are aware of potential problems too. 

There is loads to do, especially when you/your girlfriend first get here. I could give you a list that would take her weeks to get through - not all of it pricey either.


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> Hi Everybody!!
> 
> I've been reading the forum with great interest and have read some realyy good advice. I am moving to Dubai on 8 Dec 2008 from Ireland and fortunatly have been given 22500 AED per month and an Apartment.
> 
> ...



*That has got to be one of the all time classic lines I've ever seen, *​


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You have a filthy mind... 


-


----------



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Andy, You must be the resident joker!!!

Seriously though I'm sure there are lots of bad reas my company can put me and pay cheaper rent.

My Girlfriend is a home bird and keeping her entertained without a job is gonna be a hard task!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I suggest you avoid Dubai full stop then....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You have a filthy mind...
> 
> 
> -


I agree but at least he made me smile!!


----------

